# 6 July 2009:  MCPL Pat Audet, CPL Martin Joannette, R.I.P.



## Occam

Two Canadian soldiers killed in helicopter crash

Updated Mon. Jul. 6 2009 11:27 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Two Canadian soldiers have died in a helicopter crash in Afghanistan, along with another coalition soldier. Three other Canadians were injured.

The killed Canadians have been identified as Master Cpl. Pat Audet, 38, and Cpl. Martin Joannette, 25.

Military officials say it was a coalition helicopter that crashed at a U.S. base in Zabul province, about 80 kilometres northeast of Kandahar where the bulk of Canadian troops are based.

Insurgents were not involved in the incident.

The latest casualties bring Canada's military death toll in Afghanistan to 124 since the mission began in 2002.

Developing story...


----------



## Good2Golf

RIP Cplc Audet, Cpl Joannette and the other NATO soldier.  

Thoughts and prayers to family, friends and comrades and wishes for a quick and full recovery for the other injured members of the crew.

----------

Updated Mon. Jul. 6 2009 11:56 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Two Canadian soldiers have died in a Griffon helicopter crash in Afghanistan, along with another coalition soldier. Three other Canadians were injured.

The killed Canadians have been identified as Master Cpl. Pat Audet, 38, and Cpl. Martin Joannette, 25. Both were based in Valcartier, Que.

Audet served with the 430 Tactical Helicopter Squadron, and Joannette was with the 3e Bataillon, Royal 22e Regiment.

Two of the injured soldiers were able to return to duty, while the third was listed in stable condition.

Military officials say the helicopter crashed at a U.S. base in Zabul province, about 80 kilometres northeast of Kandahar where the bulk of Canadian troops are based.

Insurgents were not involved in the incident, suggesting the helicopter may have suffered from mechanical failure.

"A flight-safety investigation is currently underway to determine the cause of the crash," said Canadian commander Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance.

Griffons are used mainly to transport troops, and are part of the Canadian Helicopter Force Afghanistan. They have been used by the Canadian military since the start of this year.

The majority of Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan have died from IED blasts along Kandahar's dangerous roads. Because of that, helicopters are considered a much safer method of transportation.

"With the arrival of the Griffon and Chinook helicopters in our area of operations, (Audet and Joannette) played a valuable role in reducing exposures to IEDs, and by providing aviation support to combat operations," said Vance.

Audet was on his first deployment to Afghanistan. He is survived by a wife, Katherine, and his parents. Joanette, although younger, was on his third deployment. He leaves behind a wife, Marie-Eve.

"Their contribution here in Afghanistan was incredible, and we will remember their sacrifice always," said Vance.

Canada has now lost four soldiers in as many days. Cpl. Nicholas Bulger died from an improvised explosive device on July 3, and Master Cpl. Charles-Philippe Michaud died the next day, succumbing from injuries he had suffered in a bomb blast the previous month.

"It has been an extremely difficult week here in Kandahar," said Vance. "We all are feeling a great sense of loss."

The latest casualties bring Canada's military death toll in Afghanistan to 124 since the mission began in 2002.

With files from The Canadian Press


----------



## pipstah

RIP les boyz.


----------



## fire_guy686

Rest Easy Troops.


----------



## 1feral1

Again, more bad news....

OWDU


----------



## Scoobs

High Flight

Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of Earth
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sunward I've climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
Of sun-split clouds, — and done a hundred things
You have not dreamed of — wheeled and soared and swung
High in the sunlit silence. Hov'ring there,
I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung
My eager craft through footless halls of air. . . .

Up, up the long, delirious burning blue
I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace
Where never lark, or ever eagle flew —
And, while with silent, lifting mind I've trod
The high untrespassed sanctity of space,
Put out my hand, and touched the face of God.

— John Gillespie Magee, Jr

Rest in peace my Tac Hel brothers . . .


----------



## Raye

What a horribly sad week for our troops.

RIP Soldiers.


----------



## jollyjacktar

RIP boys, you will be missed.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

2 Canadian soldiers die in Afghanistan helicopter crash
Third soldier from NATO coalition also died
Last Updated: Tuesday, July 7, 2009 | 1:05 AM ET 
CBC News  






Master Cpl. Patrice Audet died in Afghanistan on Monday in a helicopter crash in Zabul province, about 80 kilometres northeast of Kandahar city. (DND)

Two Canadian soldiers and another from the NATO coalition in Afghanistan died Monday in a helicopter crash that may have been caused by mechanical failure or human error.

The Canadians were Master Cpl. Patrice Audet, 38, and Cpl. Martin Joannette, 25. Three other Canadian soldiers, whose names weren't disclosed in keeping with military policy, were injured. Two of them have already returned to work while the third one was in stable condition at the hospital at the Kandahar Airfield.

The home country of the third coalition soldier was not identified.

The crash comes after the deaths of two other Canadian soldiers, one of whom died Friday following the explosion of a roadside bomb and another who succumbed Saturday to wounds sustained last month.

"It has been an extremely difficult week here in Kandahar," Canadian commander Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance said early Tuesday. "We all are feeling a great sense of loss."

The crash occurred at about 1:50 p.m. local time at an American forward operating base in Zabul province, about 80 kilometres northeast of Kandahar city, and was not related to insurgent activity, the military said.





Cpl. Martin Joannette died in a helicopter crash in Afghanistan that was not the result enemy fire, but may have been caused by mechanical failure or human error. (DND)

The Zabul base is outside Canada's main sphere of operations, but the crew was apparently on a transport mission.

The cause of the crash has not been determined, but enemy fire has been ruled out, Vance said.

"A flight-safety investigation is currently underway to determine the cause of the crash," he said.

Audet served with the 430 Tactical Helicopter Squadron while Joannette was with the 3e Bataillon, Royal 22e Regiment. Both were based at Valcartier, Que.

Vance described Audet as a "charismatic man who always knew the right words to put a smile on someone's face" and as a "big man with a gentle heart."

Joannette had a "heart of gold and a remarkable generosity," Vance said. "He was a proud and devoted infantryman who excelled in adversity."

The latest deaths bring to 124 the number of Canadian soldiers who have died as part of the Afghan mission since 2002.

With files from The Canadian Press


----------



## vonGarvin

May they rest in peace.

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery to the wounded and for comfort for those who remain.


----------



## Strike

RIP boys and a speedy recovery to the three.

Pat, you always had a smile on your face and an ear ready to listen.  You were a great sounding board and always made me laugh.  You will be missed.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Damn.....

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen, and hopes for a quick recovery for the wounded.


----------



## fuzzy806

RIP Soldiers  My prayers go out for the family, friends. and the wounded.


----------



## The Bread Guy

This, from the UK's Ministry of Defence:


> It is with great sadness that the Ministry of Defence must announce that a soldier from 22 Engineer Regiment, Royal Engineers, died in a helicopter incident in Afghanistan yesterday, Monday 6 July 2009.
> 
> The incident took place while on takeoff in Zabul province, Afghanistan, yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Spokesman for Task Force Helmand, Lieutenant Colonel Nick Richardson, said:
> 
> "Today has been a sad day in the history of Task Force Helmand and this death has deeply moved us. The loss of a soldier, friend and colleague is tragic and our thoughts are with his family and friends at this sad time."
> 
> Next of kin have been informed and have asked for a period of grace before further details are released.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

RIP MCpl Audet and Cpl Joannette.  My condolences to their comrades, families, friends and loved ones.  I hope the rest of the crew recovers quickly, in every sense.

Per Ardua Ad Astra 

Je Me Souviens


----------



## observor 69

Condolences to the family and friends.

Rest in peace.    

Per Ardua Ad Astra


----------



## steph_3007

Rest in peace guys, speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## OldSolduer

RIP Troops. You've done your duty, now we WILL do ours.

We WILL remember you.


----------



## gun runner

Rest in Peace, troops.My most sincere condolences to the family and friends of our fallen comrades. Speedy recovery to the wounded. Ubique  :yellow:  :yellow:


----------



## Devi

Does anyone know when they will arrive in canada and begin their journey down the highway of heroes? Today, tomorrow....?


----------



## karl28

RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Devi said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when they will arrive in canada and begin their journey down the highway of heroes? Today, tomorrow....?



They left Afghanistan today, so expect them in the next couple of days.......


----------



## Journeyman

Devi said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when they will arrive in canada ....


1400, Thu 9 Jul


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of Master Corporal Pat Audet and Corporal Martin Joannette
NR–09.048 - July 7, 2009

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, issued the following statement today on the death of two Canadian Forces members in Afghanistan.

“I would like to convey my sincerest condolences to the families and friends of Master Corporal Pat Audet and Corporal Martin Joannette, who died as the result of a CH-146 Griffon helicopter crash. The accident occurred during take-off near a forward operating base in Tarnak Va Jaldak, Zabul Province, northeast of Kandahar City. 

I would also like to express my sympathy to the family and friends of the fallen ISAF soldier, killed in the same incident, and wish a quick recovery to the three Canadians injured.

This tragedy demonstrates the great risks involved in this challenging mission. 

These courageous servicemen gave their lives to secure a brighter future for Afghan families and protect the values of freedom, democracy, respect for human rights and the rule of law. Canada's collaboration and determination to contribute to this UN-sanctioned, NATO-led mission will not waiver.

Canada and the Canadian people will always remember this tragic occurrence and we support all those bereaved in these difficult times.”

- 30 -

MCpl Pat Audet was from 430e Escadron tactique d'hélicoptères, based at CFB Valcartier, and Cpl Martin Joannette was from the 3e Bataillon, Royal 22e Regiment based at CFB Valcartier, near Quebec City.


----------



## gaspasser

The tears start and the throat glogs... iper: "when the battles o'er"


----------



## Jammer

Rest in Peace Comrades.

We have the torch now and will carry on...

VVV


----------



## manhole

Rest in peace.......our condolences to the families and friends.....


----------



## The Bread Guy

*Captain Ben Babington-Browne killed in Afghanistan* _(link embedded in title)_


> It is with deep sadness that the Ministry of Defence must confirm that Captain Ben Babington-Browne from 22 Engineer Regiment, Royal Engineers, died in a helicopter crash in Afghanistan on Monday 6 July 2009.
> 
> The incident took place whilst on takeoff in Zabul province, at Forward Operating Base (FOB) Mescall, on the afternoon of 6 July 2009.
> 
> Two Canadian soldiers were also killed in the crash.
> 
> Captain Babington-Browne was working in the ISAF (International Security Assistance Force) Headquarters of Regional Command (South) and was visiting FOB Mescall as part of an ISAF team to undertake an engineering survey of the Romanian FOB.
> 
> _*Captain Ben Babington-Browne*_
> 
> Captain Ben Babington-Browne was born on 17 October 1981 and grew up in Maidstone. After graduating from the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst and completing the Royal Engineers Troop Commanders' Course he joined 22 Engineer Regiment in April 2007...."


----------



## R933ex

R.I.P to those who have given the ultimate sacrifice for Canada and the people of Afghanistan to those who are injured a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

News Release
Our Fallen Airman and Fallen Soldier Return Home
LFCA MA 09-13 - July 8, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen airman, Master Corporal Pat Audet  from 430 Escadron tactique d’hélicoptères, based at Canadians Forces Base Valcartier and our fallen soldier, Corporal Martin Joannette from the 3e Bataillon, Royal 22e Régiment based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier, near Quebec City, return home to Canada tomorrow. 

Where: 8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When: Thursday, July 9, 2009 at 2:00 p.m. 

What: At the request of the families, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be the Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

The two air crew members and one ISAF soldier were killed when a Canadian CH-146 Griffon helicopter crashed during take-off. The incident occurred at a Forward Operating Base in Tarnak Va Jaldak, Zabul Province, northeast of Kandahar Cityat around 1:50 p.m., Kandahar time, on July 6, 2009.

Three other Canadian Forces members were injured in the crash. 

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors:

Interested media may contact Captain Mark Peebles, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 392-2811, ext. 2041, or at: peebles.m@forces.gc.ca

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at 1-866-377-0811 or 613-996-2353, or on weekends 613-792-2973. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## SARgirl

It's truly heart breaking when our country looses any of its soldiers.  The fallen soldiers, their families and those involved are in my prayers.


----------



## wildman0101

rest in peace soldiers (salute)
you will not be forgotton (yellow ribbon)
my condolences to family,, comrades,, and friends...
                
                                scoty b


----------



## Arctic007

RIP Gentlemen, you sacrifice will not be forgotten.....my thoughts are with the families.  On a more personal note, MCpl Pat Audet is an exemplary human being, the kind of person that will find a little way to make you smile, no matter how crappy the day.....true salt of the earth.  I am proud to have trained and flown with him.....but most of all to have called him friend.....Godspeed mon ami.  DNO78.

 :yellow:


----------



## vonGarvin

More possible info on the crash  

They come home today.  Welcome home; I just wish it were under pleasant circumstances.


----------



## Strike

Thanks to all those who came out to the repat where ever you happened to stand.

I've been to I don't know how many repats on the other end and this is my first back home.  The fact that I knew one of the fallen and both were working for Tac Hel made it especially poignant.  Thankfully there were a couple of shoulders available after the repat as well as a relaxing ride back to K-Town (Thanks Journeyman).


----------



## Marshall

RIP guys.    

A very unfortunate way to go


----------



## MdB

Have a good return. My thoughts are with you.

http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_fra.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=74930&site=combatcamera


----------



## tomahawk6

> For Your Today, They Gave Their Tomorrow


----------



## Knaught

salute


----------



## The Bread Guy

*Master-Corporal Audet' military funeral* (link embedded in title)

    VALCARTIER GARRISON, QC, July 14 /CNW Telbec/ - The military funeral for
Master-Corporal Patrice "Pat" Audet will be held on Thursday, July 16, 2009,
at 2:00 p.m., in Sainte-Jeanne d'Arc Chapel, located on the Valcartier
Garrison. Master-Corporal Audet died in Afghanistan on July 6.

    VISITATION

    When:  Wednesday, July 15, 2009 - From 2:00 p.m. to 5:00 p.m., and
           7:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. (friends and family)
           Thursday, July 16, 2009  -  From 10:00 a.m. to 12:45 p.m. (friends
           and family)

    Where: Centre funéraire de Charlesbourg, located at 7335, Henri-Bourassa
           Blvd, in Quebec

    Citizens who wish to honour Master-Corporal Audet' memory are welcome to
join the funeral procession which will travel successively on Henri-Bourassa
Blvd, 73rd Street E, 1st Av., and Highways 40 and 573 to Valcartier Garrison'
main gate. The procession should leave the funeral center around 1:00 p.m.

    Born in the Montreal region, Master-Corporal Patrice Audet joined the
Canadian Forces on November 15, 1988. Thirty eight years old, Pat served with
430 Tactical Helicopter Squadron located in Valcartier, since March 15, 2004.
He carried out his first mission in the Middle East in 2002, and later left on
his second tour, in Afghanistan, in mid-April 2009.

                NOTES TO THE CHIEF EDITOR/SENIOR NEWS EDITOR:

    Members of Master-Corporal Audet' family want to go through their mourning
in privacy. They wish that media representatives respect their choice of not
according interviews. Media will therefore not be granted access to the
chapel, the funeral home and cemetery.


For further information: 5 CMBG Public Affairs Office, (418) 844-5000
extension 4688, Pager: (418) 260-3082


----------

